# advice on printer for home use!!



## techdoc (Feb 22, 2006)

hi  all
        i would like know the best  printer for home use  for a budget under 4000 rupees.i plan yo use it for occasional  printing  works  anyway  not more than about   100  pages a month.i am thinking of canon pixma ip 1000.what do you  guys  think of that??or  should i go for a B and W LASER  PRINTER??IS IT AVAILABLE FOR  UNDER 4000K?? DO  SHARE YOU GUYS VIEW ON THAT... 8)


----------



## phatratt (Feb 22, 2006)

i don't think laser printers are available under 4K(correct me if am wrong)better look for epson or canon inkjet printers,even HP offers good quality and fast printing but suffers from high running costs(catridge cost)

If you are restricted to b/w printing ONLY,better opt for laser by extending your budget.


----------



## techdoc (Feb 22, 2006)

thank phatratt  for the reply.  .i heard epson inkjet printers  sucks.should i go for the hp one or the canon ??


----------



## Chirag (Feb 22, 2006)

I have HP 1315. Costed me 4100 in June 05. It is a PSC (printer, scan and copy). I have no problems with this printer.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 22, 2006)

techdoc said:
			
		

> thank phatratt  for the reply.  .i heard epson inkjet printers  sucks.should i go for the hp one or the canon ??


U heard absolutely wrong.I have used EPSON for almost 4 year now without any problem.Running costs are low too !!

If u can spend 4000 here are ur choices...
1.Epson C45 Rs 2000
2.Epson C63/67  Rs 3200
3.Canon iP 1000  Rs 2100
4.Canon iP 1600 Rs 3100
5.HP 3940 Rs 2450

If u want to go fro an MFD here are your choices
1.Epson CX1500 Rs 3500
2.HP PSC 1410   Rs 3900

I've used almost every printer out of these nd from my experience i would recomend  that u should go for Either EPSON C 67 or Canon iP 1600 because of their great pprinting capabilities nd low running costs coz both of them support inkdividual cartridges..
Hope this will help

N.B.   Stay away from lexmark printers coz they look great but running costs are too high to manage


----------



## techdoc (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks a lot sidewinder for that elaborate reply and for enlightening me on epson printers. thanks chirag too. btw sidewinder- thats a pretty cool name.i believe  thats the name for a missile\snake??  

any body who has experience with printers please do chime in.it will be especially useful  to suggest a printer with  low running costs and good quality..  8) [/u][/b]


----------



## phatratt (Feb 23, 2006)

hey techdoc,epson sucks??i don't think so,coz they offer low maintain costs and trouble free printing.only letdown is that they are slow in printing compared to canon or hp .Also,epson has/had a paralle port interface(only with the base model) when all others upgraded to USB port interface,hence slow printing.


----------



## h_kunte (Feb 23, 2006)

For low-end home printing solutions, I found Canon ip1000 to be very useful...The base cost is low,  print quality is excellent, Printing speed is very good, low maintenance, & more than all, running costs works out to very less...

On the whole, a very effective printing solution for basic home purposes...

HK


----------



## dreams (Feb 23, 2006)

h_kunte said:
			
		

> For low-end home printing solutions, I found Canon ip1000 to be very useful...The base cost is low,  print quality is excellent, Printing speed is very good, low maintenance, & more than all, running costs works out to very less...
> 
> On the whole, a very effective printing solution for basic home purposes...
> 
> HK



I agree.. cos 2 weeks bac i bought a Canon Pixma 1P1000.. works gr8 and the print quality is excellent.. and cost is also low compared to ur budget.. dont hv any second tought and juz go n grab a Canon..


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 23, 2006)

One more vote for Canon IP1000. Bought it a month ago after reading all the review on the net and in DIGIT. Excellent printing quality ,very fast printing,compact design and very easy to setup. A value for money product. Don't think twice buy it. Only thing I didn't like was that the printer cable is not provided in package and u have to buy it seperately. Cost around 50-75 rupees at my place.


----------



## PainKiller (Feb 23, 2006)

pixma i1000 has best quality for home users..go 4 it


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 23, 2006)

PainKiller said:
			
		

> pixma i1000 has best quality for home users..go 4 it


do keep one thing in mind...pixma ip1000 has no output tray nd its a bit noisy too


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 24, 2006)

techdoc said:
			
		

> thanks a lot sidewinder for that elaborate reply and for enlightening me on epson printers. thanks chirag too. btw sidewinder- thats a pretty cool name.i believe  thats the name for a missile\snake??
> 
> any body who has experience with printers please do chime in.it will be especially useful  to suggest a printer with  low running costs and good quality..  8) [/u][/b]



yups..its a missile ! u got it right.
It has a kill rate of 80% in gulf war
What i mean is I AM BANG ON TARGET


----------



## PainKiller (Feb 24, 2006)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> PainKiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly, but these can b substituted by the print quality it offers. oh, one more thing, the pixma i1000 doesnt come bundled with the usb cable. so u need to shell some extra moolah to buy a usb cable


----------



## Maneel (Feb 24, 2006)

HP 3200 is also a good one in that budget.


----------



## techdoc (Feb 25, 2006)

hi all you guys !!thank you  all  for that  warm responses.so many of you guys are suggesting canon ip 1000. hmm..

i have narrowed down my choice to canon ip 1000/1600 or epson c67.and i have still not ruled out mfds.will decide after some more research.mean while do canon ip 1600/epson c67  offers any significant advantage over canon ip 1000?? .do all of them supports individual catridges..??please do come out with suggestions..thank you guys once more.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 26, 2006)

techdoc said:
			
		

> hi all you guys !!thank you  all  for that  warm responses.so many of you guys are suggesting canon ip 1000. hmm..
> 
> i have narrowed down my choice to canon ip 1000/1600 or epson c67.and i have still not ruled out mfds.will decide after some more research.mean while do canon ip 1600/epson c67  offers any significant advantage over canon ip 1000?? .do all of them supports individual catridges..??please do come out with suggestions..thank you guys once more.



YES THEY ACTUALLY DO !
These two supports inkdividual cartridges that means a lot cheaper printing !
As an example while a normal colour text page in epson c 45 costs around Rs 3.50 it comes down to almost Rs 2 in case of inkdividual cartridges.
Since u are willing to spend around Rs 4000 then it would be beter if u go for slightly higher end printers as they offer a lot value for money.
U can also go for MFD's but remember they all built around basic printer model.

Go for Epson c67 with your eyes closed.It offers superb performance and its pretty fast too !
As a long time printer user I recomend you !
Canon iP 1600 would also be a very good choice !


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 27, 2006)

Canon IP Pixma 1000 rocks! I use it even in my office and we have taken 3 and are planning to take one more. Its very small. We have now even found out reliable and cheap compatible cartridges. One B&W costs about Rs. 80 and can be refilled a couple of times!


----------



## rajeshdm (Mar 3, 2006)

Where can i buy Canon IP Pixma 1000 at lamington road? In pune it is available for rs. 2400/-- at baba computers ,tilak road.
Please help.


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 4, 2006)

There are lots of shops even on the main road of Lamington Road. Inquire about the prices at a few places and then take. Plug N Play, I / O, Rajshree Syatems, PC Guide, etc.

But why don't you take it from Pune itself? Even if its cheaper by a few bucks at Lamington Road, what happens if you need to enforce the warranty? Will you come back to Mumbai? Take it from Pune if that is where you stay.


----------



## janitha (Mar 6, 2006)

rajeshdm said:
			
		

> Where can i buy Canon IP Pixma 1000 at lamington road? In pune it is available for rs. 2400/-- at baba computers ,tilak road.
> Please help.



As almost everybody suggested, Canon Pixma 1000 is best. Low cost, good quality, and reliability especially compared to Epson. I am using one in my home and one also in the Office. In my office one Laser LBP 3200 was bought for nearly 10000 and recently I myself bought LBP 1210 for 9000 with one additional Toner Cartridge free. (Both Canon) Both are giving exellent quality. And you see, running cost is very low.

Fianlly, today I happened to see an advt for a Xerox Laser for an MRP of Rs.4500/- The street price will be even lower. You may enquire about it also.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Drizzling Blur (May 23, 2006)

*This was a very informative thread.

But i want members to suggest me a printer for my needs too here since i didnt want to make an other thread.

Usage : I run a Management Label, every month i guess, will be printing around 150-200 copies of the proposal or documents. I also want a scanner along with the printer im planning to buy.

Im looking for a Decent Laser Printer, a Scanner and a photo printer, kindly suggest me some Printers. My budget is (7-8) Thousand. Kindly suggest me an ALL-IN-ONE Printer for Home-Office use.

Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Drizzling Blur (May 23, 2006)

*Ppl, i want a good quality for scanning, please guide me

Printers i have in mind to buy 

1) HP PSC 1350 - Link = *h50025.www5.hp.com/hpcom/in_en/10_35_72_1760_Q3501A.html

2) HP PSC 1402 - Link = *h50025.www5.hp.com/hpcom/in_en/10_35_72_4279_Q7293A.html

3) HP PSC 1410 - Link = *h50025.www5.hp.com/hpcom/in_en/10_35_72_4219_Q7290A.html

4) Canon Printers - Link = *www.canon.co.in/productdisplay.asp?cat_id=3#

Canon products - 

1) MF 5750
2) mp 110
3) MP 150
*


----------

